# After Cancer, TT, and RAI - Time to get Healthy....



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

So I've never been the healthiest person. I do not run marathons, nor do I exercise every day. I do run after kids, laundry, cook, give baths, and all the other fun mother stuff that is expected.

A few years ago I gained about 60-70lbs over about a year and half. Stressful time... blah blah blah. When I found out about my cancer I had just begun to start regular exercise and journaling my food intake to loose weight. When it all hit me, I spiraled into depressed mode again, and put my health plan on back burner.

My question is how will my metabolism work now with no thyroid? I'm on my 138mcg of Synthroid. But is that enough hormone for what I'm doing now, and so my exercise will be unwarranted? Will I need more Synthroid if I exercise? Will I be able to loose weight at all??

What about things like coffee (caffeine), or Monsters (energy drinks), do we even metabolise those?? Do those things really give us more energy now? How does our metabolism work with no thyroid and exactly the same amount of hormone everyday? Some days I have more to do, some days I have more energy or not. What about sleep... some days I get more than others. I know typically sleep can effect your metabolism, or at least thats what diet gurus say.

Is going on a weight loss program even possible? Yes, I know I should exercise and eat right regardless of my weight... but I need to get rid of this extra person I'm carrying around too.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I am wondering about a lot of that myself. I did not have cancer, but had a TT in October. I am putting on weight, even though I'm eating less than I had before, so I know my metabolism is messed up. I've already had to buy the next size up in pants b/c none of mine fit well anymore.
I know I'm not yet regulated on my Armour and I just upped it to 1 grain a week ago. Now I have to sit at this dose until January when I get tested again.
I have resorted to drinking a cup of coffee in the morning when I first get up. I'm just so tired! 
I just asked Andros a question about how we handle heat without a thyroid. It seems like when I get hot, I get REALLY hot quickly. And when I get cold, I am FREEZING quickly. I wonder if that's b/c my metabolism can't keep up with small changes anymore. ????? Of if that will change once I get stabilized on my Armour?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> So I've never been the healthiest person. I do not run marathons, nor do I exercise every day. I do run after kids, laundry, cook, give baths, and all the other fun mother stuff that is expected.
> 
> A few years ago I gained about 60-70lbs over about a year and half. Stressful time... blah blah blah. When I found out about my cancer I had just begun to start regular exercise and journaling my food intake to loose weight. When it all hit me, I spiraled into depressed mode again, and put my health plan on back burner.
> 
> ...


Hi, Carebear3030!!! It just depends. "If" you exercise and diet consistently (and this truly is what you need to shoot for here), then you will most likely need an increase in your thyroxine replacement.

My experienced advice would be to outline the regimen; go to the doc for TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4. This will serve as a "baseline" as you continue to exercise, develop more strength and continue to raise the bar on yourself.

The doctor should work with you on titration. Get labs every 8 weeks. But, I must emphathize that this will only work if you are 100% committed. If you deviate from your committment, it will not work.

Voice of experience here.

Many I know have very good fortune w/ the Weight Watcher's Program and exercise combined.

Your Free T3 should be above the mid-range at all times during this committment but not over the range. Free T3 is your active hormone. If you are tired, you won't be able to do it.

Where do you stand on this? Is your FREE T3 at a good place? Are you converting well?


----------

